# [conseil video achat CG] je pige pas [RESOLU]

## pathfinder

salut a tous,

suite a de nombreuses discussions, et vu mon matos, j avais decide d acheter la carte nvidia 7600GT avec sortie HDTV...

cependant c est impossible de la trouver ici, et du coup on me propose ceci (ue clubforce)

moi je voulais 512 Mo.

Je pige pas trop ce qui suit (il y a les spec tech d une cg ou de 2?)

Aussi, j ai 64 Mo et pensez vous que je sentirai quelque chose avec 256? ou mieux vaut oublier?

j avais une GeForce2 MX440

Referencia Club 3D NVidia 7600GT - Adaptador gráfico - GF 7600 GT - AGP 8x - 256 MB GDDR3 - Interfaz visual digital (DVI) - salida HDTV

Descripción del producto Club 3D NVidia 7600GT - adaptador gráfico - GF 7600 GT - 256 MB

Tipo de dispositivo Adaptador gráfico

Tipo incluido Tarjeta de inserción

Tipo de interfaz AGP 8x

Procesador gráfico/ fabricante NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT

Frecuencia de reloj del RAMDAC 400 MHz

Apoyado por API DirectX 9.0, OpenGL 2.0

Memoria de vídeo instalada (máx.) 256 MB - GDDR3 SDRAM

Salida de vídeo 2048 x 1536 / 85 Hz

Interfaz de TV Salida HDTV

Requisitos del sistema Microsoft Windows 2000 / XP, Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition, Microsoft Windows Vista

General

Tipo de dispositivo Adaptador gráfico

Tipo incluido Tarjeta de inserción

Tipo de interfaz AGP 8x

Procesador / Memoria

Procesador gráfico/ fabricante NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT

Frecuencia de reloj del RAMDAC 400 MHz

Memoria de vídeo instalada 256 MB

Tecnología GDDR3 SDRAM 128-bit

Características Nvidia SLI Multi-GPU Technology

Salida de vídeo

Resolución máxima (externa) 2048 x 1536 / 85 Hz

Apoyado por API DirectX 9.0, OpenGL 2.0

Interfaz de TV Salida HDTV

Formato vídeo analógico S-Video, vídeo compuesto

Estándar de vídeo digital Interfaz visual digital (DVI)

Expansión / Conectividad

Interfaces 2 x DVI-I - DVI combinado de 29 espigas  1 x salida HDTV

Ranuras compatibles 1 x AGP

Software / Requisitos del sistema

Software incluido Controladores y utilidades

Sistema operativo requerido Microsoft Windows 2000 / XP, Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition, Microsoft Windows Vista

Dispositivos periféricas / interfaz CD-ROM, fuente de alimentación de 350W

Detalles de los requisitos del sistema Pentium - RAM 128 MB

Windows Vista Windows Vista Ready

----------

## pathfinder

en realite, la personne s est plantee... elle a colle trop d info.

il s agit donc de ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Referencia Club 3D NVidia 7600GT - Adaptador gráfico - GF 7600 GT - AGP 8x - 256 MB GDDR3 - Interfaz visual digital (DVI) - salida HDTV
> 
> Descripción del producto Club 3D NVidia 7600GT - adaptador gráfico - GF 7600 GT - 256 MB
> ...

 

c est une NVIDIA? ou  une Club3D avec chipset NVIDIA? (je crois que c est plutot la dernier cas)

Vous savez si ca passe niveau drivers?

PArce que c est 150 euros, dans un PC qui est assez vieux, et si c est pour rester avec un mauvais arriere gout, c est pas la peine.

vous connaissez des endroits pour acheter la 7600 GT avec 512 RAM?

vous me conseilleriez du materiel d occasion?

autre chose: 

j ai herite d une FX5200 128 Mo. je sais pas pourquoi, mais tout plante, elle freeze le systeme.

je l ai testee a plusieurs reprises, elle est bien branchee, pas de doute, mais elle freeze.

meme en reemergeant les drivers nvidia et eselect opengl set nvidia derriere... ca marche pas.

je sais pas ce qu il se passe, mais j aimerais pas acheter une carte de fou pour avoir le meme probleme....

ca peut etre du au AGP4x ou 8x? (moi j ai du 4x et la FX5200 est 8X)

----------

## CryoGen

La FX5200 ne serait-elle pas gerée par les nvidia-legacy ?

Sinon c'est une carte Club3D avec Chip nvidia , il n'existe pas de "100% nvidia"  :Wink:  (Moi j'ai une 7600GT de chez XFX en pci-express) donc pour les drivers il n' y a aucun problème.

----------

## kwenspc

ton pc tourne encore en agp 4x? C'est pas récent ça. euh... tu voudrais pas plutôt attendre de pouvoir te racheter une CM, un CPU et de la ram plutôt? ^^

Sinon 512 vs 256Mo dans ton cas c'est poil kif kif. ça changera pas grand chose, d'autant que tu sous-utiliseras la CG vu que tu es en AGP 4X.

----------

## OuinPis

On dirait bien que cest la description de la même CG mais présentés de deux façons différentes.

Pour ce qui est de la mémoire sur la CG, si tu passe de 64Mo a 256Mo tu vas tellement voir une différence que tu va vite en oublier les 512Mo. De mon coté jai une LEADTEK 7300GT avec 256Mo sur bus PCI Express, avec les drivers proprios téléchargé sur le site de nVidia UT2004 tourne a merveille en 1280x1024 et Beryl de souffre daucun problèmes  :Smile: 

A++

----------

## pathfinder

ok merci

c est cool!

j ai commande la carte!

merci de vos reponses. je vous dirai quoi.

je crois qu en effet il y aura une sacree difference...

----------

## pathfinder

salut a tous, 

j ai recu la carte aujourd hui...    7600 GT 256MB chipset AGP

branchee... et me voici.

cependant les boules...

beryl a freezé completement.

seule solution: power cycle :.... (

j ai reemerge nvidia avec les derniers drivers (9755) et la c est ok, ca passe, OUF.  (avec eselect opengl set nvidia aussi)

Cependant, j ai bien les boules, car la TV c est pire qu avant!!!!!

Elle ralentit le systeme qui rame a fond!!!

C est cense etre 4 fois plus de RAM!!!! JE pige pas!!!

Pourquoi ca fait ca?

maintenant je suis sur metacity, beryl recompile en pein ecran, et il y a comme un rafraichissement de la page, c est horrible, tout est trop lent!!!

Vous sauriez pourquoi?!

Je viens de claquer une fortune!!! Et ca marche moins bien!!! AAAAAAaaaaaaaaarg!

j ai aussi l impression que par DVI c est plus crade, comme si ce n etait pas "lissé", c est bizarre.

En gros, c est comme la FX5200 que j avais tentee!!!!! 

SOS!!!

----------

## pathfinder

pardon j ai parle trop vvite: un reboot, histoire de remettre les choses au point avec beryl 0.2.0 et nvidia 9755

c est un pur bonheur

c est hallucinannt

tout tourne tout doux, beryl, DVD, TV, en plein ecran, avec une rotation de cube, c est incroyable.

le seul truc que je retrouve plus sur beryl c est que je pouvais faire F4 F5 F6 etc et c etait le pied: ca montrait toutes les fenetres de toutes les faces dans un quadrillage virtuel, pour les choisir, et F5 et F6 aussi faisaient autre chose

et de meme, si j allais avec la souris dans le coin superieur droit de l ecran ca faisait un truc, et coin inferieur droit ca faisait autre chose: ca n y est plus

je m y ferai et le retrouverai

merci a tous, c est le PIED.

----------

## nykos

si si ça y est toujours, cherche bien dans les options  :Wink: 

----------

